# Alabama Fun Show 4/18/09



## diva (Feb 27, 2009)

ALABAMA BULLDOGGER ASSOCIATION SHOW

April 18,2009

Location: Sharon Johnston Park
783 Coleman Road
New Market, AL 35761

Events: American Pit Bull Terrier Conformation, Puppy Treadmill Race, Adult Treadmill Race, and Hang Time

In addition to regular conformation classes, we will have the following fun classes: Judge's Choice, Best Shaped, Junior Handler (0-6 years old and 7 years old and over), Best Red Nose Dog, Best Brindle Dog, Best Blue Dog, and Best Bully Dog.

*Please bring an item for the auction. All proceeds will be donated to a family in need. Item does not have to be dog related.*
Registration will be from 8:00-11:00 A.M. and show will start at noon.

Fun classes and working event entry fees are $6.00 
Conformation class entry fees are $10.00

All members receive a discount on registration fees. Membership dues are $15.00 per household each year.

A full concession stand will be available.

Contacts: Brandie (256) 426-9297 or Brynn (256) 682-9965

NO Drugs or Alcohol - NO FACING OFF OF DOGS - NO DISCUSSION OF ILLEGAL ACTS 
Each dog must be in good health - Each dog must have their own crate - Dogs should only be out of their crate when showing or to potty
All dogs must be on 4 ft lead - All dogs must have buckle collar - Dogs must not be tied out in any way
No females in heat - No Human aggressive dogs - No dog aggressive Humans


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll try and make it Brandie theres a ukc pull that weekend in athens tn if I'm not going I'll be there.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

one of us will be there 
have you got with james ?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

that sounds like fun.
i never hear of anything going on in the portland/vancouver area. (OR/WA)


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

wow i thought there would be more ppl post than this


----------



## diva (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

I wanted to go but I have to much work at home this weekend and I can't put it off.:curse:


----------

